# Problème Ipod shuffle neuf



## totof-46 (14 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
ayant reçu un ipod shuffle tout neuf, je me tourne vers vous car je n'arrive n'y a le charger n'y a le faire détecter.

Les symptômes:
- le voyant orange s'allume 2secondes puis séteint et plus rien que ce soi sur secteur ou port USB

ce que j'ai fait:
- téléchargé itune avec installation complète etc...itune ne le détecte pas non plus
- essayé sur un autre ordi (ne marche pas)
- essayé avec un autre ipod shuffle qui lui se fait détecter et se recharge dès le branchement sur mon ordi

Voilà pour mes petits soucis!
Merci d'avance a toute réponse pouvant m'aider.


----------

